# NISSAN 370Z EV project



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Spacemaster said:


> I wish to have some 3.0 to 3.5 sec time (from 0 to 100 km)


That's Tesla performance territory and I don't think anyone has hit those numbers in a DIY conversion. Have a look at these threads;

Tesla Powered Nissan r32 skyline

911 RSR with Tesla Motor...

Tesla Powered BMW E31 8 Series

Tesla Powered Cobra Race Car

2014 Lotus Evora - Tesla DU, Time Attack Road Car



Spacemaster said:


> 150 to 200km is just fine.


What average speed do you expect to drive? Is this 200 spirited or sedate kms?

What's your budget for parts?

Where are you based?


----------



## Spacemaster (Aug 18, 2013)

Please check red color. 



Kevin Sharpe said:


> That's Tesla performance territory and I don't think anyone has hit those numbers in a DIY conversion. Have a look at these threads;
> 
> Tesla Powered Nissan r32 skyline
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Spacemaster said:


> Please check red color.


I know Sasha's Evora has recorded 11.4s @ 124mph (see here) but that's a second slower than the 10.5s @ 125mph that Motor Trend recorded with a P100D recently (see here)... do you have a link to the times that you are reporting for the Evora?

I would suggest that you review the comments posted after a seasons Tesla track racing (see here) and watch the r32 skyline project because Chris has some plans for innovative cooling solutions  

With regards to range my Tesla Roadster has a 53kWh battery and that delivers a range of ~160km when driven 'spiritedly'. Your biggest challenge will be finding a battery that delivers the performance and range that you require.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Spacemaster said:


> For 402m drag race I wish to have some 3.0 to 3.5 sec time (from 0 to 100 meters ).


420 metres is a quarter mile... but what is the "0 to 100 meters" reference? It was "(from 0 to 100 km)" before editing, when Kevin responded, and of course that would only make sense if it meant 3.0 to 3.5 seconds to accelerate from zero to 100 km *per hour*, which is extreme street performance and unrelated to a quarter-mile time.

Can I assume that this was intended to be the time to the *100 metre (or 330 foot) point along the track* (which is apparently a common timing trap, at the 1/4 track point), not the time for 0-100 km/h?

3.0 to 3.5 seconds to cover 100 metres at constant acceleration would be about two g's... real drag racing territory.
According to a randomly chosen online calculator:

a 3.0 s 330-foot time typically corresponds to 7.47 s @ 177 mph
a 3.5 s 330-foot time typically corresponds to 8.72 s @ 152 mph


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Spacemaster said:


> As explain car should be used for drag and track race, so no average speed, no every day usage, just fun. From the range point of view it can be 100-150km spirited.


I think if your idea of "spirited" driving is drag racing at that acceleration level, you should be expecting a range best measured in kilometres, not hundreds of kilometres.


----------



## Spacemaster (Aug 18, 2013)

So sorry to all, I didn't sleep two days, two small kids was at my top of the head , so I put some strange figures.  I will simplified this time  and please help me to understand what I can to do.

1. I need a car that can make from zero to 100 km/h in 3.5 sec.
2. From range point of view I need as much I can get for the track day action. So please let me know how much I can expect. 

This is it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## chrishazell (Oct 29, 2017)

Spacemaster said:


> So sorry to all, I didn't sleep two days, two small kids was at my top of the head , so I put some strange figures. [emoji4] I will simplified this time [emoji4] and please help me to understand what I can to do.
> 
> 1. I need a car that can make from zero to 100 km/h in 3.5 sec.
> 2. From range point of view I need as much I can get for the track day action. So please let me know how much I can expect.
> ...




Hi,

I would run a complete tesla rear clip/ subframe with a large drive unit and two Chevy volt gen 2 batteries with two tesla 10kw charger so you get 20kw of charging per hour from a 32amp 3 phase supply. 

That is my plan to do my r32 skyline drift car. 

I have just developed a way of splitting the motor and inverter coolant loop on the large drive unit so with the open source control board I am using will let me push the drive unit beyond the tesla software restricted limits. If you want more info or to follow my build follow me on facebook @zeroevuk I can probably even sell you a complete kit in a few months. (After testing)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spacemaster (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply. 

So this unit is fine http://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=8&products_id=476 ? I find some info on this forum that there is some problem with controller inside of the inverter. Is there any solution, or this kit do not have problem, regarding it have this http://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=30&products_id=479 controller?

@just sow that you edit your post.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Spacemaster said:


> So this unit is fine


That's a very expensive solution... a colleague has just purchased a number of Tesla drive units for 2500 Euros (3000 USD) each. We have a thread that lists vendors (here). A Tesla drive unit will require a controller, you can build one for a couple of hundred euros or buy a fully assembled, tested, and supported version from Damien for 1500 Euros (1800 USD) (here).

Here are a few of the projects using Damien's controller;

Tesla Powered Nissan r32 skyline

Tesla Powered BMW E31 8 Series

1967 VW Split Screen Van - "ICE Breaker"


----------



## Spacemaster (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you Kevin so much. Can you please list other parts I need to purchase. What about battery, battery cooling and other parts?

Idea is to make bench table in our garage, and test all before we start with car assemble. 

P.S

If it is difficult to make a list, I can pay for this info, if some1 is willing to spent more time. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Spacemaster said:


> Thank you Kevin so much. Can you please list other parts I need to purchase. What about battery, battery cooling and other parts?


I'll make a list of parts and prices for my build (here) 



Spacemaster said:


> Idea is to make bench table in our garage, and test all before we start with car assemble.


That's very sensible... I've done the same thing with my Siemens and Leaf based solutions and it helps a lot with debugging and visualising the challenges.



Spacemaster said:


> If it is difficult to make a list, I can pay for this info, if some1 is willing to spent more time.


I don't do this commercially but their are some great people that can help. Can you add your location to your profile so that we can provide suitable advice?


----------



## Spacemaster (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Kevin, noted and Thank you. If you have some to recommend to make a list of the parts that will work, please send me a contact. Thank you again.


----------

